# my beloved Hanny died suddenly



## Adina (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to this forum. I am looking for some answers... because I can't explain why my beloved dog Hanny Banny, a 3 years old healthy and active female vizsla, had died last night, in her sleep. We found her in the morning at her usual place, just like she was sleeping. Bruno, the male vizsla, was sleeping near her. They went together to sleep around 12 last night. Everything normal. Not a noise, not even a sign of pain... It is such a great loss. Can somebody please come with some explanations?
Thank you.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

First. I'm so very sorry. Losing a beloved companion is never easy, and leaves a hole in your life.

The only way to determine why Hanny died suddenly would be to have an autopsy performed to determine cause of death. Most likely heart failure, or some form of stroke/aneurism. Still, I'm very sorry for your loss.

Vizslas have an amazing physiology, They just don't exhibit symptoms other breeds may have earlier on to help.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Adina-
What a terrible loss. I'm so very sorry. It is so hard to loss a friend, especially so young and seemingly so healthy! I agree with Gunnr that an autopsy is the only way to find out what happend; otherwise, you are left with speculation. Even if you decide not have an autopsy, I would still contact your breeder. Most would like to know of such an unfortunate event. Again, I am so sorry for your loss & to meet you on the forum this way! I will keep y'all in my thoughts & prayers. Blessings...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please accept my sincere condolences on your sad, sad loss of Hanny Banny. I hope that you can find out what happened, for your own peace of mind. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Adina, 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones! 

I'm truly sorry

Veronica


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. We are thinking of you and your family.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our condolences. May she live long in your memories.

Julius


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Adina (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind messages. It is very hard.
We decided not to have an autopsy, so that we could bury her. The vet said that it was probably a heart failure. He also said that it is very very rare for a dog to die like this, but it happens. I looked over Internet and I read about the same sudden death in other breeds, as well. 
Now, the other vizsla dog we have, Bruno, is very sad. I hope he will be fine. I hope we will not lose him as well.
I wish you all the best and lots of happy days together with your best friends...


----------

